# deworm-anti parasite



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We are giving a 5 day Panacur treatment to our almost 10 week old puppy based on the breeders advice; our puppy had diarrhea and there was some blood in his poop and the breeder suggested that we give him this medication and that she is going to send me some meds by mail. I asked whether I should go to a vet and she said not necessary.

My pup is super active, very smart and very loving; since i have started Panacur for a few hours after taking the med he becomes groggy and sleepy, then he turns into this hyperactive monster who wants to attack, run and chew everything! it's really weird. He is my first dog ever so I don't know what to expect.It's very hard to calm him down. We are on day 3/5.

He is never full; always hungry. he is quite skinny too I can see his rib cage.
Should I ignore the breerder and take him to a vet? Any advice? Is this normal reaction to Panacur?
I appreciate your help.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My puppies always get a vet check after picking them up from a breeder. Don't know that I would be worming a puppy without conformation that they have worms.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, you should always take a new puppy (or dog) to the Vet. Never hurts, might help. And if he is too skinny, you just need to feed him more. Watch him, and remember that he needs more calories because he is growing. If he starts to look a little chubby, cut back on the food a little. It's simple, really. You just need to have the confidence to trust your own judgement.


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I did take our pup to vet, did a poop test and unfortunately our pup was positive for giardia and coccidia and a fungus i think!  That explains why he was so thin! We started the antibiotic (to take for 5 days, stop 15 days and take for another 5 days). The breeder was aware pup was not feeling well and we were in contact by text messages, when she heard what my vet recommended she said let me check with my vet. She then texted me back and said that I should not stop the antibiotic and should continue for 10 days straight! This was last week, a 10 week old puppy weighing 5 kg. 

Now that we have stopped the antibiotic ( he is now 11 week old) as per Vet's recommendation he seems to be losing weight again. My pup is scheduled to see the vet on Monday for his second round of vaccination.
ON top of this we needed to do the deworming which we haven't done because of all this antibiotic and issues. 

We are having a tough time to be honest. I am worried about his immunization, possibility of re-infection and his deworming. he is a beautiful smart puppy but I wish the first few weeks were a bit easier. 
As much as we all love him I am even thinking maybe it wasn't the best idea to get a puppy! 
Any advice or words of wisdom? 
much appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your pup is severely underweight, his immune system is comprised. I would put off next immunizations, until he has regained some weight. Just be aware that you don't want to take him places other dogs frequent, until fully vaccinated. 

I would follow what the vet is telling you, over what the breeder is recommending.

I would still take him to the vet on Monday, so they can evaluate how he's doing.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Vizlil said:


> As much as we all love him I am even thinking maybe it wasn't the best idea to get a puppy!


Read this thread - http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6693.0.html. Lots have people have felt like that. It won't give you any magic solutions but it is comforting to know that lots of other people have been through the same as you and have emerged with dogs that are very special and they adore.



Vizlil said:


> ...then he turns into this hyperactive monster who wants to attack, run and chew everything!


Totally normal behaviour for a Vizsla puppy - you've got many weeks of this ahead of you. Read through and search the forum, there are lots of posts about how to cope with this and modifying your pups behaviour. For a first dog, you've chosen a challenging breed but others have done the same and survived! It's what we did and we now have two fantastic dogs we can't imagine being without.

I wouldn't worry too much about vaccinations either. Most people don't understand how vaccinations work in puppies. The vaccinations aren't boosters, they give three to make sure that one of them works. The first shot rarely works because it is blocked by maternal antibodies still present in the pups bloodstream and quite frankly is probably a waste of time and unnecessary. As long as your puppy is vaccinated seven days before it meets other dogs then it will be fine. The only reason for vaccinating so early is it is felt it is important to socialise puppies as soon as possible with other dogs. For this reason some people will allow their puppies to meet other dogs before or less than seven days after vaccination but only where they know the dogs they are meeting have themselves been vaccinated and so should be free and immune to those illnesses. Never take your unvaccinated puppy to public places - some diseases can be transmitted though the environment, not just contact with an infected dog. If you want to read more about vaccinations in dogs I posted about it here (and there are other links you can follow in the post) - http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,20290.msg138066.html#msg138066. Personally, I would hold off further vaccinations until my pup was well again but that is a choice you have to make.


----------



## Hilliard528 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi - Hang in there. We went through similar events with two courses of panacur, blood in poops, and antibiotics finally getting rid of worms at 6 months. Penny is now 9 months old, very picky eater, still has her zoomies, but becoming mature as she figures life out. As with all V's she loves to run and is in her element in fields. This helps her mental state I am sure. Good luck.


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone for all your replies. It definitely makes me feel better to read others' experiences and know that a lot of what we are experiencing is normal behavior. I will take him to the vet today to see if he is fit for immunization and whether we should do anything about his weight.

Thanks again.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I always agree with the sound advice given here as well as what vets have to say. I just wish to ask, have you thought about Pet Insurance? You may wish to investigate, even get opinions from caregivers here.

You said that your puppy is friendly, probably loving too- Please don't give up on him just because of an illness; you're his pack leader, provider and protector- Vizslas have brave but sensitive hearts. I am sure that he is fighting to get to wellness and wants to share a lifetime of love, thrills and adventures with YOU!

Be of courage, please know that WE ALL care about you both and that our wishes for a complete recovery are being sent your way.

If possible, keep us posted. Blessings.


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Thanks cuddlebuglove for your kind words and supportive comments! 
So our puppy is doing better; he did two rounds of antibiotics as per vet's recommendation; he is growing and getting taller. He is super active and loves playing and I think that contributes to why he is not packing on weight much ( his rib cage still showing). As soon as he is up he wants to play fetch, run around and be active which is fine I guess. I am going to post some questions on the puppy section. Would appreciate further suggestions/advice!
This is such a great resource


----------

